# DISCUSS: ***The poorest areas in your city***



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

I know, it's a bit strange topic to talk about, but I wanna know how are the poorest areas in your city. I don't know if this is the right forum.


----------



## wino (Sep 8, 2009)

strange indeed.. i doubt we wanna open that up to the world. haha


----------



## Zack Fair (Jan 31, 2010)

I think this belongs to the General Developments and Discussions section.


----------



## BlurredLines (Aug 1, 2013)

This should be moved to Citytalk and Urban issues.


----------



## amir7500 (Sep 3, 2014)

There is no poorest area in my city.


----------

